

Whatsapp iOS password generation - eamodio
http://www.ezioamodio.it/?p=29

======
EwanToo
Seems like the Whatsapp iOS password generation isn't that different from
Android.

Via google translate:

Granger also asserts that the same method is not applicable in the case of iOS
devices, and which today still do not know the password generation algorithm
for these devices. A little fun, a little intrigued, I decided to take a look
at the app for iPhone and how would generate the password. Well, the principle
is the same, but this time the MD5 hash of the IMEI is used reversato the MD5
hash of the mac address WiFi interface (en0) taken twice.

